# Lil Man's First Wade Fishing Trip!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Been fishing together since he could walk, but this was the first time he got to fish with me on a "serious" type wading trip. He'd been wanting to for awhile, but being just 10, there's times where he just simply isn't tall enough to wade many areas. He's made straight A's though all year, so I decided we could give it a shot, he'd earned it...turned out to be an awesome day! We met our buddy Captain Jim West and fished East Bay throwing Corky's and Tidal Surge Maniac Mullet. Winds were blowing steady and first spot we pulled into water was in bad shape. Made a move to a protected shoreline and all hopped out and started chunk'n. First hour Jim landed a few and I got a couple as well. Lil Roy had one on for a minute but it came unbuttoned. He didn't get discouraged though and I was impressed with how focused and determined he was, really doing a great job on his own with Jim and I just kinda keeping an eye on him. Around 5 we decided to try another spot with scattered shell and it turned out to be the right decision. Trout were there and Jim and I hooked up pretty quick, and soon after I hear Roy letting us know, "I got one, I got one!" Sure enough he had a nice trout on and she gave him a pretty good fight. It was an awesome moment, the kid loves to fish, and seeing his face as he brought that trout in, with the sun setting behind him was amazing. We took a quick pic and let the fish go and about 5 minutes later he caught him another! He was really learning to work the bait right and I was darn proud! Jim and I caught a few more and we headed in, but it was a trip I'll remember forever, was a great time with a good buddy and my lil guy.

Hoping this nice weather holds a few days bc we have a TX Boys Outdoors trip this Thursday with a couple wounded US veterans over on Matagorda Bay with Captain Rob Baylor. One of the fellas going with us, US Marine Paul Gardner was shot in the chest when his unit was attacked by over 100 insurgents in Baghdad. He somehow survived but has had to deal with over 20 surgeries and is paralyzed from the waist down. Our other buddy we are taking, Sergio Trejo, was in the US Army and served multiple tours in Iraq. On a mission in 2007 they had an attack via bomb near his platoon and it blew him up pretty bad. He's had to deal with numerous surgeries as well just to be able to walk and use his arms and legs again. Gonna be an honor to fish with these guys, true American heroes. Also appreciate one of our sponsors, Lew's for hooking these guys up with brand new fishing reels, apparel and more. I've been using the new BB2 Speed Spool baitcast reel and love it, hands down my personal go to reel now, just top notch all the way around. Lil Roy used the Inshore Speed Spin and it is another great product. Its awesome working with companies that make some of the best products on the market, but also go out of their way to support a great cause. 
Anyone looking to fish with Captain Jim give him a call at 409-996-3054, he's as cool as they come and knows a thing or two about catching fish, been doing it as good as anyone for over 30 yrs. 
Here's link to new preview trailer for Texas Boys Outdoors TV show that starts airing in April on Pursuit Channel!






Kids Trailer!


----------

